# Bulletproof, was sind das für Ordner ?



## foghat (22. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Bulletproof Server eingerichtet und es funktioniert auch alles. Wenn man sich allerdings auf den Server einwählt werden mir ausser die freigegebenen Ordner noch diese hier angezeigt  ---  Recycled---RECYCLER---und System Volume Informations

ich hätte einfach gerne gewusst aus welchem Grund diese angezeigt werden und ob man diese auch ausblenden kann...? Ich hätte einfach gerne eine saubere strukturierte Oberfläche und diese 3 Ordner drängen sich mitten in die Ordnerliste...

vielen Dank für Antworten

Dirk


----------



## gorim (23. April 2006)

Das sind Systemordner von Windows. Die sind immer da und normalerweise versteckt. Man kann sie zwar löschen, Windows erstellt sie aber immer wieder neu. Evtl. gibts bei Bulletproof eine Option, um solche Ordner auszublenden. Kenne das leider nicht.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## foghat (23. April 2006)

...danke für die Antwort gorim, ich werde mal schauen ob ich die irgendwie ausblenden kann...

bis denne


----------

